# E3 Visa Process



## abc4visa (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I am an Australian Citizen wanting to move to US on E3 visa and would like to know how can I find some recruiters and also the visa process. Something about me.

I have Bachelor in Science(Maths) from India,Master in accounting in Australia, CPA Australia qualified ,SAP FI certified and currently working as Accountant for one of the biggest FMCG in Australia.

Please let me know if I currently have any chance of working as FI consultant or Business Analyst in USA also the recruiters.

Thanks
A


----------



## abc4visa (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Mani,

Really appreciate your help.


----------



## abc4visa (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Mani what is the name for the recruitment agency in Melbourne.

Thanks


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Have the posts by 'Mani' been removed?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Bellthorpe said:


> Have the posts by 'Mani' been removed?


Yes
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mani73 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Bell

How are you. This is Mani.

Thanks


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Very fine thank you Mani, it's kind of you to ask.


----------



## Mani73 (Jun 16, 2014)

I am new member and could nof get. 
What's the purpose of forum if we cannot help members by pointing them to right direction .


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, you have my sympathies. It's very off-putting when one could nof get.


----------

